# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  سوالی در مورد  Package ها!

## Ehsan rashydy

سلام.
اگه بخوایم یه بسته جدید رو داخل jdk بزاریم و از اون تو برنامه هامون استفاده کنیم دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## هانی هاشمی

شما باید پکیجتون رو داخل library برنامتون بزارین نه تو jdk 
بگین از چه IDE استفاده می کنید تا براتون توضیح بدم  :چشمک:

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

netbeans استفاده مي كنم.

----------


## هانی هاشمی

http://gpraveenkumar.wordpress.com/2...-netbeans-6-5/

موفق باشین

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

packageاي كه ميخوام تو برنامم استفاده كنم و بايد تو library بزارم از نوع jar بايد باشه؟

----------


## cups_of_java

هم می تونه بسته بندی شده در قالب فایل جار باشه
هم می تونه کلاس فایل هایی بصورت باز (دایرکتوری بندی شده متناظر نام پکیج ها) روی فایل سیستم شما باشه

در هر دو صورت از طریق classpath باید به JVM معرفی شن.

----------


## java.source.ir

*نحوه ایجاد بسته‌ها در JDK*
مرحله اول: 
انتخاب یک نام برای بسته مورد نظر. توجه نمایید که انتخاب این نام کاملا اختیاری است.
مرحله دوم: 
مشخص کردن کلاس‌ها یا واسط‌هایی که قرار است درون بسته مورد نظر قرار گیرند. (نحوه ایجاد بسته نیز به دو صورت قابل انجام است: 1- ایجاد یک New Folder و تعیین نام برای آن، 2- استفاده از دستور زیر در محیط JDK:
javac -d path FileName.javaبه کمک این دستور JDK پس از کامپایل کردن فایل مورد نظر، در مسیری که پس از سوئیچ d تعیین می‌نماییم، یک پوشه همنام با بسته ایجاد می‌نماید، و فایل کامپایل شده یعنی class. را در آن قرار می‌دهد.)

از ذکر نحوه ایجاد بسته در محیط NetBeans اجتناب می‌نمایم، زیرا در تاپیک‌های قبل بدان اشاره شده است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## amin-sadeghi

می تونید پکیج مورد نظر رو در مسیر زیر قرار دهید:
java_home/jre/lib/ext

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

با استفاده از لینکی که آقای هاشمی گذاشته بود تونستمPackage ها رو تو library برنامم بزارم،
ولی اگه میشه توضیح بدین چطوری باید توسط classpath به JVM معرفی کنم؟

----------


## java.source.ir

سلام
اگر در NetBeans بسته خود را معرفی کرده‌ای، دیگه لزومی به استفاده از CLASSPATH و معرفی بسته به JVM نداری، چون خود NetBeans اینکار رو انجام میده. اما اگه در JDK بخواهید CLASSPATH را تنظیم کنید، آنگاه به صورت زیر عمل نمایید:
set CLASSPATH= path of your package

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

ميشه بشتر توضيح بدين

----------


## java.source.ir

در NetBeans رو شرح بدم یا JDK؟ کدوم یکی رو ایراد داری؟

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

تو jdk رو اگه میشه توضیح بدید.

----------


## java.source.ir

سلام
ببخشید که دیر شد. اگر به مطالب قبلی در این تاپیک نگاهی انداخته باشی، در مورد ایجاد package به کمک JDK توضیحاتی را نقل کرده ام. اما چون مطالب بیشتری در این رابطه خواسته اید، مطالعه مطالب زیر را پیشنهاد می نمایم:

1- خودآموز سایت Sun درباره بسته ها

2- تعریف بسته و نحوه بکارگیری آن

3- نحوه import کردن بسته ها

موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

سلام.
جناب java.source.ir
تشكر بابت لينكهاتون
ولي نتونستم جواب سوالهامو پيدا كنم.
يه مثال ميزنم:
فرض كنيد من يه فايل jar دارم كه داخلش يه متد خاصي موجوده
حالا دارم يه برنامه مينويسم كه ميخوام از اين فايل jar (در اصل از متد موجود در فايل) استفاده كنم
حالا بايد چيكار كنم؟
1)بايد برم تو قسمت library  پروژه و فايل jar رو اضافه كنم
حالا چه كدي بايد بنويسم كه بتونم از متد موجود در فايل استفاده كنم؟

----------


## java.source.ir

سلام
دوست عزیز، به مثال زیر دقت کن: (محیط NetBeans)
مرحله اول: پروژه جدیدی با نام MyJAR ایجاد می نماییم. در این پروژه یک Package با نام MyPackage که در آن کلاسی با نام MyClass با کدهای زیر قرار می گیرد ایجاد می نماییم:

/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package MyPackage;

/**
 *
 * @author java.source.ir
 */
public class MyClass {

    private String HelloStr;

    public MyClass() {
        // No action.
    }

    public MyClass(String HelloStr) {
        setHelloStr(HelloStr);
    }

    public void setHelloStr(String HelloStr) {
        this.HelloStr = HelloStr;
    }

    public String getHelloStr() {
        return this.HelloStr;
    }
    
}

مرحله دوم: در پروژه مذکور با کمک راست کلیک کردن بر روی نام آن و انتخاب Build فایل JARیی با نام MyJAR.jar ایجاد می نماییم.

مرحله سوم: پروژه دیگری با نام TestMyJAR ایجاد می نماییم و بر روی پوشه Library آن راست کلیک نموده و گزینه Add JAR را انتخاب می نماییم و فایل MyJAR.jar را به آن اضافه می نماییم.

مرحله سوم: یک کلاس با نام test ایجاد نموده و کدهای زیر را در آن قرار می دهیم: (به نحوه چگونگی استفاده از فایل JAR در کدهای زیر دقت کن)


import MyPackage.MyClass;

/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

/**
 *
 * @author java.source.ir
 */
public class test {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        MyClass myClass = new MyClass("Hello World!");
        
        System.out.println(myClass.getHelloStr());
    }

}



موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------

